# Ergo worth the splurge to carry 3 year old?



## thismama

Gimme the dish, mamas, if you would! I've been lusting after an Ergo for like a year, and I could get one now if I wanted. But man, are they spendy! And my wee one is 3.

How comfy are they for carrying a 32 lb toddler? How comfy for mama? How comfy for the kid?

How are they for fat mamas? I've heard not so great... is that true?

What is the hip carry like? My kiddo prefers the hip, I prefer the back.

How do they compare to the Beco? I like the look of the Beco slightly better. How do they compare structurally?

How quick on/off are they?

And, where is the best deal to get an Ergo?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DebHibb

I have a Beco. There have been a couple posts recently about the differences betw the Beco and the Ergo. I can't remember all the details, but maybe a quick search would do the trick.

When you said 3 yr old, I was thinking - you're crazy to carry a kiddo that big - but then I have monstrous children (skinny, but tall). My 16 mo old is 27 lbs, and very tall. He fits in the Beco fabulously, and he loves back and front carry. I've actually never tried hip carry, as I have enough spinal alignment problems as it is.







:

I'm not a fat mama, but I'm very tall, and it fits me great. DH is 200 + (also tall), and it fits him as well, but he hasn't worn it for any length of time. My cousin, who is plump and short, wore her petite 3 yr old in it recently, and she said it was fine, but I didn't get any other details. It was pretty easy to re-adjust to her frame.









Collin seems super comfy in the Beco, and it's super comfy for me. I have had him in it for up to 2 hours several times lately, with no problems - including one hike last week (I've only owned it since Dec). He's napped in it 2 or 3 times, and regularly rests his head on my upper back or chest.







Sometimes, when he actually fusses when I go to get him out of it. He grunts, or says no, and refuses to climb out. When he does, I usually just buckle him back in it for a while. I think he likes the view, and he LOVES to be held.

Oh, and I can get it on and off really fast now - 30 to 60 seconds depending on which carry, and where I'm at. It took some practice, but I can actually get him into the back carry by moving him from front to back now (you can also set them in it on a couch or chair if available, and then put it on). I also am able to get the strap buckled on my back for a front carry. That too took some practice.


----------



## thismama

Thanks for the reply Deb! which Beco do you have? I must admit the patterns of the Beco I find much more attractive than the Ergo. Wowzahs, you do have big kiddos compared to my wee one! Cool.

Does the Beco structurally provide good support for carrying? I find the pouch back carry tiring, and the wrap too much of a PITA. I want the two shoulder, good weight distribution thing going on, kwim?

I'd love to hear more mamas' perspectives on the ERgo and Beco for older kiddies, also. Thanks!


----------



## lisac77

I used an Ergo on an international trip for my then 2-year-old who weighed about 38 lbs at the time. It was fine. It was easy to get him on and off (he helped) and it left both hands free for me. I'm a size 12 in pants (prob a 16 or so dress size) and I didn't have any trouble with the fit.

I only used for one trip, and it was worth every penny. Most sites that sell them have a money back guarantee, so if you hate it or it just doesn't fit, you can return it!


----------



## mama2mygirl

My four-year-old weighs what your dd does. (That or a little less.) She still fits her Ergo. I like it but don't use it much anymore. I don't think you can do the hip carry with the Ergo, can you?


----------



## XanaduMama

The hip carry is basically non-existent, as far as I'm concerned, although they claim you can do it. I tried to figure it out the other day and it was just too much of a pain to get him in and out. And the strap dug into my neck...just a no-go. I've also heard that big-breasted mamas have trouble getting comfortable, but it's been fine for me (medium chest, I would say).

We carry our 26lb (and very tall) 13mo everywhere on front and back, and we LOVE the Ergo. Totally worth the $$.


----------



## 425lisamarie

DS is 2.5 and 40 pounds, well over 40 inches, and I could totally carry him in the Ergo still.

We do some hiking, and I have a big pack for that, but it is pretty easy to carry around a 3 year old. I actually sometimes think it's easier to carry him than DD. Maybe because he weight is distributed to his limbs and DD is just fat everywhere but her arms and legs are still so short cause she's a wee babe


----------



## DebHibb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Thanks for the reply Deb! which Beco do you have? I must admit the patterns of the Beco I find much more attractive than the Ergo.

I don't remember the pattern name. I think it was on 'clearance', so I saved a few bucks. It was eyelash something or other. It's quite pretty, and has matching brown straps, etc. There were prettier colors, but they were too girly. This is mostly blue and brown, and GN pattern.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Does the Beco structurally provide good support for carrying?

I have used a Kelty framed carrier for years, and the Beco is far more comfortable (albeigh, it doesn't have all the nifty pockets to carry stuff in). The more I carry him, the longer it takes for me to get tired, because my muscles seem to be getting used to it - plus, I'm quicker at getting it on/off, etc. I can easily go an hour or more, without really noticing him. I shopped in Home Depot today for a good 45 mins no problem. I like to use it to walk to/from my son's school, since there are a dozen stairs that the stroller doesn't do well on. The more I use it, the more I love it, and the more uses I think for it. I didn't do babywearing before this, so I'm kind of a rookie, but I'm very happy with my purchase. Plus, they have great resale value.


----------



## samantha546

I am an ERGO lover, and it's not because I sell them or anything







. This is my ABSOLUTE favorite and can-not-live-without carrier. Same goes for DH.

My thoughts are that if you still find yourself carrying your child, then an ERGO is only going to help alleviate the stress and allow you freedom to have both your hands free. I know that we will use ours long into our daughters toddlerhood.

It's super easy to get on and off-- that is once you've done it a few times. I find that I prefer the ERGO over the bECO anyday-- despite how beautiful the bECO's are.

They're very comfortable, especially for me and DH. DD hasn't said anything but she does love to be in it. I've used it on the hip a few times and it works. I've met a mom who will only use it on the hip and loves it. I myself prefer the front/back.

As for fluffy moms, I can't comment on this but I haven't heard anything negative in this department. Sorry


----------



## eclipse

*How comfy are they for carrying a 32 lb toddler? How comfy for mama? How comfy for the kid?* I can carry my 40 lb 3 1/2 year old in it pretty easily. I haven't done it for extended periods because she usually prefers to walk, so I can't tell you how long it would be comfortable for. It's way more comfortable than a Mei Tai, though.

*How are they for fat mamas? I've heard not so great... is that true?*

I'm plus sized and large chested. I'm not a fan of the Ergo front carry because of the way the baby sits on my chest, and I feel like the straps chaffe my arms. You probably won't be carrying a 3 yo on your front, though. You'll probably need the waist extender. I think they also sell extenders for the chest strap, but I have I/J cups and I don't need it.

*What is the hip carry like? My kiddo prefers the hip, I prefer the back.* I've never gotten the hang of it, and I've never known anyone who liked it.

*How do they compare to the Beco? I like the look of the Beco slightly better. How do they compare structurally?* Can't help with this. If I had it to do over again, I would have splurged for a Beco because of the cool look - but from all the pics, they look nearly identical

*How quick on/off are they?* Once you get the hang of it, it's pretty fast, especially with an older child who can bear her own weight and help get into position.


----------



## ryleeee

my son is tall, 40 pounds, and 16 months old.
i couldn't get through the day without my ergo.


----------



## northcountrymamma

I can no longer carry my dd in the ergo...she is three and about 30 lbs. We loved loved loved it while it worked...but she's outgrown it. I don't know if the new ones are better but I am 5'2" and teeny and it doesn't work for us any longer. Kinda a bummer...but now we use a wrap when we need it (which BTW is rarely)


----------



## thismama

Thanks for all the input mamas.







I decided to go ahead and buy an Ergo! Got cranberry. I read up on babywearer.com also and some reports there were that although the Beco is prettier, Ergo is more comfy for larger children.

It will get here this week, and I'll tell you how it works out! I bought it from www.parentingbynature.com and I believe they have a 30 day money back guarantee, so I could always return it I suppose, or save it for my next babe.


----------

